# Can anyone tell me what this motor is



## markkmcanada (Mar 25, 2012)

I picked up this motor but I don't know anything about it, it is 9" across and about 13" long. It has a tag that has Lansing service exchange. part # A 4006478/2 serial # AHEFT 389984 . I emailed this info to Lansing but they didn't know what it was. If anyone could tell some info about it that would be great.
Thanks: Mark

I also found a number stamped on the side of it 130 6 1


----------



## terryg (Jan 7, 2011)

it looks a bit like my one.
pump motor 67v.
120amp.
6.4kw.
RPM 3200
4X2 =8 brushed
8"1/4 x 12"3/4
50KG ?


----------



## markkmcanada (Mar 25, 2012)

You can see some videos of it here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwORNqw_SO8&feature=channel

Will this motor power a small car or 1/4 ton truck??


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like no cooling holes.


----------



## markkmcanada (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope no cooling holes. Would this motor run a small car to and from work which is 12 KM one way with the highest speed it needs to get is 70 Km for 2-3 mins. See the motor here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKk6...DvjVQa1PpcFMtvtZEwplnNMisJqAyTaBqKwuG6oBccXY=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwORNqw_SO8&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuWciU7_0wg&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9zxqsQ7MKs&feature=channel 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKk6Wembv00&feature=channel


----------

